# Bae's Journey



## jebdlb86 (Apr 7, 2001)

We got our 13 week our little girl 13 years ago. I walked into a puppy run and this beautiful little girl came running to me. Knocked me down and coverd me in kisses. Bae has chosen us. My husband has had a German Shepherd for years but Bae was my first. I have had dogs all my life but that did not prepare me for taking care of a head strong German Shepherd. So through trial and error I learned how to take care of a German shepherd. 
Bae taught me how to take care of a German shepherd,how to train a german Shepherd, how to whelp a litter of pups and how to keep going when your body starts to fail one. She has given us 4 wonderful litters. In those litters we got our CH. Bandit and our beloved Bonnie Blue. Bae is head strong ,too smart for her own good sometime, a discerner of peopleand so much more. Bae only growled at a hand full of people in her life, and those were people that meant us harm. She had a high ball drive and loves her toys and her human Dad so very much. I have never seen a dog so devoted to one man in my life. 
I have to spell words to my husband when Bae is around and even then she has learned what some of the words even spelled. As a puppy I taught her what a cow was. In hind sight in Texas that not a good idea.There are lots of cows in Texas. We can be riding down the highway and all of a sudden Bae would come racing to the window to let us know that there is a cow out in pastor. You can hardly see them but they are there. And she knows what there are in two languages. What a dog!
*Our Bae does not stop when she gets hurt she still keeps on trying. Three years ago she was playing with her son Bandit and got pushed into a wooden fence. We all know how hard German shepherd play well Bae and Bandit played hard. Bae pinched a nerve at the base of her tail. We had her to our vet the same day she hurt herself. Then 3 years ago we lost our Ch. Bandit to cancer, Our beautiful 6 year old male was gone. We were devastated and I think Bae felt the loss as well. After that Bae started her trail downwards. In the last 2 years she has gone from being able to walk on her own to walking with a help of a cart. She has also lost the ability to control her bladder. So for the last 2 years I have been Bae back legs. I have helped her outside several times a day. I have cleaned her back feet every day every times she comes inside. You see Bae seems to pee on her back feet every time she goes outside. I told my husband that I would take care of Bae for as long as Bae showed me that she wanted to live. She is still eating - still going to the bath room and still as bossy and demanding as ever. She still has that light in her eyes. I figured that Bae has given us all she has all her life, she has been our protector and our loving friend least I can do is to take care of her as long as she is trying. Over the last few days Bae has started to lose the ability to even walk with assistant. She is still a demanding and bossy as ever, still eating and going to the bathroom but I see tiredness in her eyes. I think her time is growning near. It will be a sad day when she leaves us. But part of being a responsible dog owner is having the ability to know when it time to let them go. It is one of the sadness and heartbreaking parts of having a dog. I have done my very best for Bae because Bae had done her very best for us.*

*Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving well-preserved, but to skid in sideways, with a good cookie in one paw, a good toy in the other, and still barking, “Whoo! What a ride. This has been our Bae. *


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I was touched by Bae's story. Thank you for sharing. How lucky she is to have an owner willing to help her so, as she has been there for you. It sounds like you are able to read your dog really well. I read a book recently in which the author said she considers that if her dog still has: an interest in what is going on in the household, a passion for her food, and enjoyment of going outside, then it's not time yet. I think that is a pretty good scale. I hope when the time comes, your Bae slips peacefully to the bridge.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sounds like you and Bae have had a great time together - I know what you are saying about keeping her going as long as she shows that she wants to ..... I got Alice later in her life, and much like Bae, I kept her going with a sling and she was happy to just lie on a dog bed in the living room most of the time...she let me know she was through when she lost total control of her functions - and when she went to the Bridge, it was in my arms...I cry just thinking about her...so Bae has a friend waiting at the Bridge to hang with for the time being...

<<hugs>>>

Lee


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Bae knows how much you love her and trusts you with her life. You'll do the right thing when the time comes.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Your story was beautiful and Bae sounds like the GSD's GSD. You have obviously had a great life and she knows your love and care will never end.I have an 11 year olf girl who I feel the same about.


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow what a story. Bae sounds like such a loving girl. Thanks for sharing her story.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you're going in sideways with a cookie in
one paw, a toy in another paw and still
barking that sounds well preserved to me. to
the good life of Bae.



jebdlb86 said:


> *Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving well-preserved, but to skid in sideways, with a good cookie in one paw, a good toy in the other, and still barking, “Whoo! What a ride. This has been our Bae. *


----------

